# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  How do I delete old attachments?

## gibson2503

I went to my user CP and found all the attachments I have ever posted.  There is a Delete Selected button at the bottom.  However, only my recent attachments have check boxes.  Those that have check boxes are the ones I want to keep.  The ones without the check boxes are the ones I would like to get rid of.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, gibson2503,

only Moderators and Admins can do that (you owuld need to contact any of them) - once the checkboxes have vanished so has the ability of any user to do so.

Prior to posting you should consider to delete any confidential information - deleted old attachments may break the flow of any thread.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

I agree with Holger.

Why would you want to delete the old attachments?  If other users want to browse the question and the solution received, the thread will be useless to them if the attachment is missing.

----------

